# Gasoline storage Q



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a 35 gallon plastic drum that once stored a cleaning agent of sorts. It's been cleaned and used to store rain water for 3 yrs. 
Can I use it to store gasoline? With lowering gas prices we'd like to store up some gas. 
Wouldn't it be the same as a red plastic gas can, just larger scale? 
What are your thoughts? Safety concerns?
Thanks


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

You would probably be safe if you were going to (covertly) bury it to stabilize the temperature, and thus pressure fluctuations, the problem with storing gasoline is that under heat the vapors swell the container and some vapors escape , then the fuel contracts and sucks the container in, repeated cycles cause fatigue and leakage. A clean salvaged automotive fuel tank might be a better solution, if equipped with origonal cap and vent system. And of course the barrel is probably not rated for fuel storage, so if it was anywhere near a fire it would probably be blamed for said fire.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Basically what Tired Iron says.

Also keep in mind the gas will not last indefinetly especially in summer.

If you put in a cool basement you will generate dangerous vapor conditions in that basement.

Storing gasoline is MUCH more dangerous than storing Diesel.
Better bite the bullet and buy a few proper large gasoline cans ( I know there goes your savings..)

The Red plastic cans are very thick and will not burt or leak and also have a ventilator vent you cna open before you pour ( or if warmer than when filled it may squirt gas all over yourself).

Please PLEASE dont do it with such a big drum w/o vents...the 3-6 dollars savings is not worth the hassle and *danger*.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

and if you store it for more than a couple months doesn't it degrade? I know that we put something called Sta-bil in my motorcycle and the mowers and other little things that use gas when we store them for any length of time.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Emerald said:


> and if you store it for more than a couple months doesn't it degrade? I know that we put something called Sta-bil in my motorcycle and the mowers and other little things that use gas when we store them for any length of time.


yes it does especially if its warm.

I'd say it last more than 2 months though if the barrel is closed and its not too warm..
I am mostly concerned with the OP hurting herself badly to save a couple of bucks.


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, if it's not safe then I'm not doing it. Just needed some others opinions on weather it was logical or safe. 
I'll be keeping an eye out in Craigslist for a large metal holding tank from a local farm. Seems someone is trying to sell them from time to time.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

A couple problems with storing gasoline. First, modern gas especially E10 & E15 will phase separate pretty quick. As little as three months. When that happens the only real fix is to drain the water from the bottom of the tank & mix in some fresh gas with higher octane rating. Note, this water has nothing to do with condensation & will still happen in a sealed tank. Lots of different articles about the how & why this happens or even if it happens, so you can read up on it & make up your own mind. Second, the gas attacks the plastic cans & the plastic will slough off, mix with the gas & cause engine problems. The newer plastic tanks are supposed to be better, but I have no personal experience with them. A metal tank will also fix that but be sure to seal it inside to prevent rusting. They have sealers that are supposed to be resistant to gas. After prepping the tank you just mix it up, pour it into the tank & roll it around to cover everything inside. I have stored gas in cheap 55 gallon plastic drums for a couple weeks & used it in my car/truck without problems. This was usually stabilized gas pumped from boats to replace a leaking fuel tank.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Gasoline does not attack most plastics especially HDPE (High density Polyethylene) which is what gas cans and most modern gas tanks in cars are made of.


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the plastic clarification


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Once you get the gas stored you should probably rotate it every month. It's a pain to do but that way you make sure the gas stays good. That's better than ignoring it and then realizing that your gas is now 10 months old and it's not safe to use now.


----------

